# Shoppers Sneaks an Exp. Date onto a "Gift Card"



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

OK, Shoppers was quick to point out that the card in question was a special card customers were given for spending over $75.00 during a promo event earlier this summer. I was annoyed though, nowhere did it mention an expiry date in the e-mail I got about it, and I didn't read the tiny-tiny fine print on the card because in Canada cards that look like a gift card are a gift card and have no expiry date. I missed it by 2 days. It was only a $10.00 card but I left my purchase on the counter and won't be back. I really don't like being told the method of payment I am trying to use is no good, while several people in line look on. Nit-picking over $10.00 you say? Well, this is the frugality section.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Fair enough. I think this is a grey area. It's the kind of situation where in the past they might have given you a paper coupon for your next purchase.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

This do sucks ... you won't be the only person boycotting Shoppers. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought expire dates on gift cards was illegal now? 
Also Shopper's has a good customer service phone number. I've obtained credits (optimum points) from issues before. Give them a call and explain what you posted.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's only illegal if the gift card was actually purchased...not if it's a promotional certificate.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Echo said:


> I'm pretty sure it's only illegal if the gift card was actually purchased...not if it's a promotional certificate.


I don't question the legality, it just comes across as something less than a good customer relations move given the controversy and publicity that the gift card/expiry date issue received in recent years. The card in question looked just like any gift card I've ever seen so........, and Jungle, I'll look that number up and see if they can recover my business, although I am going to have a hard time forgetting this.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@Jim9guitars - No question, it's poor customer service. If it were my business, I would have honoured the expired card, but some front line staff don't really care about the long term effects of poor customer service.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Few days ago I spoke to a friend of mine who got a gift card (I think it was from visa), I don't know if it was purchased or received as promotional item, and there was also expiry date on it, he was able to get it extended though by calling a number on the back of it, my point is that it's probably more common and not an isolated incident with Shoppers.


----------

